# What tires to buy?



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

There is so many tire brands,a lot of choice and wide  price range.
I've never changed tires before, and most of you of course have much more experience,than I do. Please tell me what tires are good quality,lasting long and not very pricy?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Agoudine said:


> There is so many tire brands,a lot of choice and wide  price range.
> I've never changed tires before, and most of you of course have much more experience,than I do. Please tell me what tires are good quality,lasting long and not very pricy?



well depends on size, are yu buyin tires for yur stock wheels? or do yu hav aftermarket wheels? well if yu got aftermarket wheels go wit da wanli 1066 if yu can find them anymore,i had a set, was the best set of tires i ever owned. and i went from toyo proxes T1-S to the wanli's and they stomp em, but another good choice i think would be the nangkang's they are 62.50 each no shipping...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I like the Yokohama Avid Touring for an inexpensive ($50/ea.) long lasting All-Season tire and the Avid H4S for a great handling inexpensive ($60/ea.) All-Season tire. The stock size is 205/60R15 in case you need to call around or reference that.

Troy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I like the Yokohama Avid Touring for an inexpensive ($50/ea.) long lasting All-Season tire and the Avid H4S for a great handling inexpensive ($60/ea.) All-Season tire. The stock size is 205/60R15 in case you need to call around or reference that.
> 
> Troy


The H4S is an all around great performer. IIRC it has a 500 treadwear (meaning it will last long long time!). My Mom has them on her car I find them good for dry, good for wet, and actually pretty decent for winter. 15k miles into having them, they show little visable wear too. This is definately a good investment/upgrade.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank You all. 
I did not have any more time to shop for tires,so I went to Pepboys and got FUTURA Touring all-season tires for $58 each. They seam to be good. Nice traction on snow. Let's see how long they'll last.
P.S. By the way I liked service at Pepboys.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are happy that is all that really matters.

Troy


----------

